# where



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi where and when is going to be the maltese show in may 

thank you


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Atlanta Airport Hilton, May 6-9


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is AMA website address www.americanmaltese.org with all the info. May 6-9th at the Atlanta Hilton Hotel.. Jeanne


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Its at the Hilton (Airport) Atlanta GA and the details are all on the American Maltese Association


----------

